
Why extending laptop ban makes no sense - walterbell
http://www.cnn.com/2017/05/16/opinions/extension-laptop-ban-opinion-schneier/
======
mm4
it makes perfect sense. every laptop incoming instantly available that your
agents can access without notice (tsa locks), warrant or cause... and do
basically whatever they want with it - from simple dump to exchanging entire
chips with custom firmware that will keylog your encryption password.

